# Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011



## Freakadelle (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
anlässlich der anstehenden Landtagswahlen in BW habe ich unter anderem Herrn Willy Härtner, Kandidat von Bündnis90 / Die Grünen für den Wahlkreis Backnang, nach seiner Position zum Nachtangelverbot befragt. Meine Anfrage und seine Antwort stelle ich hier unverfälscht und unkommentiert ein, lediglich meinen Namen habe ich rausgenommen. Macht euch euer eigenes Bild:

Sehr geehrter Herr Härtner,
sicher erreichen Sie in diesen Wochen und Monaten viele Fragen und Kommentare, die sich mit dem Krankenhausneubau und Stuttgart 21 befassen. Zweifellos sind dies überaus wichtige Themen für unsere Region und die zahlreichen Diskussionen hierüber werden zu Recht geführt.
Ich schreibe Ihnen heute allerdings, weil ich als passionierter Angler und Naturschützer mit Blick auf die anstehenden Landtagswahlen gerne wüsste, wie Sie zum Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg stehen. In der letzten Jahren war immer wieder zu lesen, daß dies gekippt werden soll, doch leider ist dies nicht geschehen. Mich interessiert daher Ihre Meinung zum Thema und ich würde gerne wissen, ob Sie sich im Landtag für eine Abschaffung dieser unsinnigen Regelung einsetzen würden.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus BK-Maubach, 
xxx xxx



_Sehr geehrter Herr xxx:_
_Aus unserer Sicht (von Bündnis90/Die Grünen) sprechen gegen eine völlige Freigabe des Angelns zur Nachtzeit zahlreiche Gründe. Vor allem erachten wir eine Ruhezeit für die Lebewelt an den Gewässern als erforderlich und es ist zu befürchten, dass es bei durchgehendem nächtlichen Angelbetrieb zu größeren Schädigungen der Lebensstätten und Lebensgemeinschaften der ökologisch besonders sensiblen Uferzonen käme, es würden insbesondere Störungen der heimischen Tierwelt zunehmen. Tierarten am Gewässer (z.B. Schlaf- und Rastplätze von Vögeln, also ausdrücklich nicht nur zur Brutzeit) sollten nachts bei Wegfall des Nachtangelverbots nicht unvermeidlichen Störungen ausgesetzt sein.Die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots lehnen wir daher ab.Das Angeln ist nach der FischVO sowieso recht großzügig gerregelt: von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist es zulässig. Damit beträgt die generell zulässige Angelzeit selbst an den kürzesten Tagen im Jahr mehr als zehn und im Sommer bis zu 18 Stunden. Für das Angeln auf die nachtaktivenArten Aal und Wels besteht eine Sonderregelung, dieses ist je nach Tageslänge mindestens 17 und bis zu über 20 Stunden erlaubt.Auch der Landesfischereiverband, der Landesnaturschutzverband sowie der Landesfischereibeirat und der Landesbeirat für Tierschutz haben sich deshalb dafür ausgesprochen, die bestehende Regelung beizubehalten._
_Grüssle Willy Härtner_


Von den übrigen Kandidaten kam bis jetzt übrigens noch keine Antwort.|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

1. Hast du bei dem Politiker nachgefragt, ob du das veröffentlichen darfst?
Falls Nein, bitte seine Antwort rausnehmen und in eigenen Worten wiedergeben.

Das ist in dem Fall ja nicht schwer. Da er die bereits bekannten Nicht-Argumente anführt 

2. Hast du schon geantwortet, bzw. möchtest du antworten?


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

In guten Bundesländern würde der Mann für diese Aussage geteert und gefedert werden und das hat er auch verdient.

Ich kann nur hoffen das im DAV noch ein paar Leute mehr wach werden. Wir brauchen keine Naturschützer, wir wollen Anglerverband bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Siehe zu B-W:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...den-landwirtschaftsministern.html#comment-711

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-09/angelminister-antworten-baden-wuerttemberg.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...eckschrittlichsten-landesfischereigesetz.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-landtagsfraktion-in-baden-wuerttemberg.html

Davon ab gehen zu den anstehenden 7 Landtags/Bürgerschaftswahlen eh noch an die Fraktionen in diesen Ländern von CDU, SPD; FDP; Grünen und Linken als Wahlprüfstein für die Angler in diesen Ländern raus.

B-W siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3196423#post3196423


----------



## Freakadelle (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 1. Hast du bei dem Politiker nachgefragt, ob du das veröffentlichen darfst?
> Falls Nein, bitte seine Antwort rausnehmen und in eigenen Worten wiedergeben.
> 
> Das ist in dem Fall ja nicht schwer. Da er die bereits bekannten Nicht-Argumente anführt
> ...


 
1. Ja, habe ich. Erlaubnis liegt schriftlich vor.
2. Nein, ich bin das Diskutieren leid. Wollte nur wissen, ob seine Meinung konform zur offiziellen Meinung der Grünen ist. Sie ist.

Die Kandidaten von FDP und CDU haben bis jetzt übrigens NICHT geantwortet. Lediglich Herr Gruber von der SPD war so ehrlich zu schreiben, daß er sich mit der Materie nicht auskennt und mich nach den Argumenten beider Seiten gefragt. Auch die Spitzenkandidaten Mappus und Kretschmer haben bis jetzt nicht von sich lesen lassen. Bin gespannt...


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Schade aber wenn es Dir hilft in Tirol darf man zwar vom Gesetzgeber aus Nachtangeln aber der Tiroler Fischereiverband verbietet es indirekt damit dass alle Gastkarten übertragbare Namenskarten sind also wieder zurückgegben werden müssen und das Spätestens bis 19 Uhr damit sie der Nächte angler für den nächsten tag Abholen kann. #d Denn am Abend ist ja die Beste zeit  zum Angeln:q

Wobei wenn man am Nächten Tag auch die Karte kauft könnte man sie ja wieder sofort holen oder vielleicht gleich behalten. |rolleyes Geht sicherlich auch nicht aber fragen könnte ich mal.

Naja kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das geht denn naja der Verband... 

Vielleicht wenn Du in Sämtlichen Vereinen Unterschrifften sammelst also so um die 5000 könnten  die 10000 Stimmen eine Partei dazu bewegen das Gesetzt anzufechten. Ist aber eher nicht durchfürbar  ... 

Gruss

Weisheitsgranate


----------



## micha84 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Also wer wird den schon Grüne wählen?? Genau diese Fraktion macht Deutschland zu Grunde. Wir zahlen hier 1,55€ für Sprit und denken wir als kleines Deutschland machen die Umwelt besser, stattdessen machen die die mit Ihre Übertriebne abgaben und Steuern die halbe Wirtschaft kaputt.

Übrigens habe ich mal an einem See mit einem Grünenmitglied geredet die Fraktion ist der Meinung das man Angeln ganz verbieten sollte oder noch stärker besteuern. Die Argumente konnte ich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, es fing an mit das die Gebüsche bis zu Vögel kaputt gehen. Wen ich in BW so Angelplätze anschaue ist zum grösstenteil eh schon alles Naturschutz und das diese Naturschütze durch mitte Naturschutzgebiet durchrennt alles nieder macht die Vogel verscheucht um nur 2 Eier zu beschrifften ist alles in Ordnung. 

Ach das ist alles ein Witz!!!


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Zuerst solltet ihr euch mal euren Landesverband vornehmen. Den bezahlt ihr alle ganz brav und der haut euch dafür in die Pfanne.

Wirklich eine hervorragende Interessenvertretung. :g

Aber vielleicht wollt ihr das ja so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



> Zuerst solltet ihr euch mal euren Landesverband vornehmen. Den bezahlt ihr alle ganz brav und der haut euch dafür in die Pfanne.


Landesverbände - denn davon gibts 3..
Und keiner taugt was...

Und wie beim vom Anger finanzerten Naturschutzverband VDSF üblich, kriegt man eh keine Antworten.

Da kann man in B-W nur den Weg direkt über die Politik gehen, da die Verbände bei uns anglerfreindlicher als selbst die Grünen sind..


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Und Thomas? Warum gibts diese Verbände dann noch? Die müssten dann ja eigentlich keine finanziellen Mittel mehr haben.

Da sie diese haben, bezahlt ihr sie! Dann müsst ihr ja mit der Arbeit der Verbände *sehr zufrieden* sein! Alles andere ist nicht erklärbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



> Dann müsst ihr ja mit der Arbeit der Verbände sehr zufrieden sein! Alles andere ist nicht erklärbar.


Tja, ich als unorganisierter kann da wenig zu sagen..


----------



## Freakadelle (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Hier nun die Antwort vom Büro Winfried Kretschmann, Fraktionsvorsitzender B90/Grüne im Landtag und Spitzenkandidat derselben. Da der Wahlausgang völlig offen scheint, wird er in den Medien bereits als möglicher Ministerpräsident gehandelt.



Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,  

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an Herrn Kretschmann. 
In seinem Namen beantworte ich Ihre Frage wie folgt:
Bei Wegfall des nächtlichen Angelverbots würden Störungen der heimischen Tierwelt zunehmen. Im Saarland beispielsweise ist das Nachtangelbot immer noch gültig und wird seitens des zwischenzeitlich als "Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts" anerkannten Fischereiverbands Saar in der Genehmigungspraxis nach wie vor restriktiv gehandhabt. Dies hat seine Begründung darin, dass andere Tierarten am Gewässer (z.B. Schlaf- und Rastplätze von Vögeln, also ausdrücklich nicht nur zur Brutzeit) nachts nicht unvermeidlichen Störungen ausgesetzt sein sollen. *Die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots lehnen wir daher ab.*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stéphanie Moulien
Vorstandssekretärin


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Die erste Antwort kam von den Grünen:




> *1.: Arbeitet Ihre Partei in ihren Gremien länderübergreifend an einer anglerfreundlichen Umsetzung von Bundesgesetzen?*
> Die Politik von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN orientiert sich nicht pauschal daran, angelfreundlich oder angelfeindlich zu sein.
> 
> Selbstverständlich tauschen wir uns bei aktuellen Anlässen mit den GRÜNEN in anderen Bundesländern aus und stimmen uns daher auch länderübergreifend ab – doch gibt es in den Bundesländern teils unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten, die auch länderspezifische Regelungen rechtfertigen. Wenn wir uns in Baden-Württemberg für eine Änderung von Bundesgesetzen einsetzen, erfolgt dies selbstverständlich in Abstimmung mit den GRÜNEN auf Bundesebene.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Interessant die Argumentation zum Nachtangelverbot:
Ein Angler darf zwar nachts nicht angeln, weil er die Tiere stört, aber er darf nachts nicht angelnd ans Wasser, Parties veranstalten, Musik aufdrehen etc..

Da gehts den Grünen also augenscheinlich nicht um den Schutz von Tieren oder Ufern, sondern das ist schlichte und pure Anglerfeindlichkeit.

Egal, dass sie vorher betonten, wie wichtig Angler wären..


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Das ist Bastelkiste ihrer Ideologie ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Tja, Toni, aber da haben sie nun mal trotzdem Recht:


> Eine Landesregelung, welche das Töten eines jeden gefangenen Fisches außerhalb von Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder Hegeregelungen vorschreibt, ohne darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, inwieweit der Angler den gefangenen Fisch auch sinnvoll verwerten kann, ist dagegen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz unvereinbar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

unbestritten


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

_Unabhängig davon erlangen die Anglerinnen und Angler  mit dem Angelschein Rechte, die andere Bürgerinnen und Bürger ohne  Angelschein nicht haben._


Nichts anderes predige ich seit eh und je.

Weg mit der unsinnigen Anglerprüfung. Gleiches Recht für alle.
Ich würde die Grünen insbesondere wegen Dieser Aussage mal lobend anschreiben.


----------



## zulu (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Jamann !

Ich kann sowieso nicht nachtfischen und die natur stören an meinem hausgewässer .

Das besorgen andere leute.... ganze heerscharen !


Nach einbruch der dunkelheit finden sich diverse gruppen ein,

feiern, baden, müllen, angeln schwarz..... 

Ganz unbehelligt von gesetz und polizei,

 da wird auch kein politiker rotschwarzgrün was gegen sagen...

wenn es um diese minderheiten geht... da wird mit anderem maß

gemessen...

den müll sammle übrigens ich mit meinen kollegen  ein 

und da ist kein grüner dabei... die haben wichtigeres zu tun...
...
armes deutschland... was soll nur aus dir werden..??

Z.   ohne winki und smily


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



> da wird auch kein politiker rotschwarzgrün was gegen sagen...
> 
> wenn es um diese minderheiten geht... da wird mit anderem maß
> 
> gemessen...


Nö, der Vorsitzende der SPD hat klar gestellt, dass entweder bei entsprechendem Schutzbedürfnis eines Gewässers nur ALLE Bürger vom Wasser fernzubleiben haben oder eben im anderen Falle auch Angler nachts angeln dürfen und wegen seiner klaren und anglerfreundlichen Aussagen von uns den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis bekommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Interessant wird da werden, wer im Falle einer grün-roten Koalition sich da durchsetzen wird.....
;-)))


----------



## Carras (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Moin,

in nem anderen Forum hat mal einer was dazu geschrieben, wo es um das Grundgesetz (Artikel 3) ging.
In Deutschland gibt es zwei Bundesländer bei denen Nachtangeln verboten ist. B-W und das Saarland.
Bei allen anderen ist es erlaubt. 
Hier herrscht doch eindeutig eine Schieflage oder nicht?


Wo ist da der Punkt: "Gleiches Recht für alle!"

Grüßle


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Gesetzlich verboten ist es nur in Baden-Württemberg.

Im Saarland ist der dortige Verband einer Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes und hat verbandsseitig ein Nachtangelverbot verhängt, aber nicht gesetzlich..

Ansonsten hast Du recht..


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Sehr schön zu sehen,ist so ein Käse(Nachtangelverbot)erstmal eingeführt,ist ein zurück schwer möglich.

Auch die scheinheilige Begründung typisch aufgebaut...als ob es andere Bundesländer in D nicht geben würde. #d
wie denn auch,dort scheint ein miteinander Angler und Natur möglich...macht sich als Argument für ein Nachtangelverbot ja auch schlecht. 

zum VdSF sage ich in dem Zusammenhand lieber nichts...nur soviel:Zusammenschluß #d

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hilde (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Mit dem Nachtangelverbot in B-W ist es wie mit dem Verbot beim Autofahren zu telefonieren. Wen kümmert es?

Solange da nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz evtl. dafür belangt wird, wird man auf einen Aufschrei aus der Anglerschaft gegen diesen Unsinn lange warten können. Ich meine damit einen Aufschrei in der Form, dass es den Verbandsoberen etwas ungemütlich in der Haut wird.

Ich möchte sogar behaupten, dass die meisten B-W-Angler nicht mal wissen, dass sie mit diesem Verbot bundesweit ziemlich einmalig dastehen.


----------



## Zusser (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetzlich verboten ist es nur in Baden-Württemberg.



Nicht ganz richtig!
Zumindest in Oberbayern ist es ebenfalls gesetzlich verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

Nein Zusser, in Oberbayern ist es wie in ganz Bayern gesetzlich erlauibt, nur hat die dortigen Behörden/Verbände haben das Nachtangelverbot dort wieder eingeführt..


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



> Glaubt bitte nicht, die Grünen in B-W wären anglerfreundlich... Aus Fragenkatalogen, die vor Wahlen an die Fraktionen verschickt werden, läßt sich nicht ansatzweise ableiten, wie dann nach der Wahl die Politik ausfällt. Wenn solche Aussagen in (einem Forum) verbreitet werden, dann ist das entweder gewollte Beeinflussung der user oder schlicht fehlende Erfahrung.





Dieses konkret auf's AB bezogene Zitat stammt übrigens pikanterweise von einem Politiker aus den Reihen einer Partei, die sich nicht nur in B-W als politischer Gegner der Grünen versteht und der u.a. auch noch als umweltpolitischer Sprecher seiner Ratsfraktion fungiert...:m


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*

...und wenn man das genauso liest und auch noch glaubt, dann heißt das ja wohl, dass -zumindest die CDU- vor der Wahl Fragen anders beantwortet als ihr Handeln nach der Wahl ist und man, zumindest nach der Meinung dieses CDU-Politikers eines anderen Bundeslandes, davon ausgehen soll, dass dies für andere Parteien, hier also konkret die Grünen, genauso anzunehmen sei.

Pikanterweise ist der hier von mir zitierte CDU-Politiker auch noch Fischereiverbandsfunktionär.

Wenn derlei Handeln in der heutigen Politik gebräuchlicher Usus ist, dann finde ich es zumindest bemerkenswert, das von einem Politiker bestätigt zu bekommen. (Ich meine, sowas ähnliches gedacht, hatte ich mir ja schon vorher mal:m:q:q:q)

Na ja, und wenn Politiker mit einer solchen Grundeinstellung in der Führungsetage unserer Verbände das Zepter schwingen, dann braucht man sich über so manche nicht nachvollziehbare Verbandsentscheidung nicht mehr zu wundern!!!|rolleyes


----------



## moborie (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



Freakadelle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> anlässlich der anstehenden Landtagswahlen in BW habe ich unter anderem Herrn Willy Härtner, Kandidat von Bündnis90 / Die Grünen für den Wahlkreis Backnang, nach seiner Position zum Nachtangelverbot befragt. Meine Anfrage und seine Antwort stelle ich hier unverfälscht und unkommentiert ein, lediglich meinen Namen habe ich rausgenommen. Macht euch euer eigenes Bild:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Härtner,
> ...


 Wie realitätsfremd sind diese Politiker eigentlich ?#q
Bei uns in Thüringen wie auch un vielen anderen Bundesländern gibt´s diese unsinnige Regelung nicht,unsere Natur ist trotzdem intakt - selbst Arten die andernorts bedroht sind gehören hier zum alltäglichen Erscheinungsbild(zB.Eisvogel,Pirol,Milan,Fischadler,Rohrweihe und viele mehr)Leider haben wir jetzt sogar den Vogel des Jahres 2010-den Kormoran,auf dessen Anwesenheit wir natürlich gerne verzichten würden.Was also gibts Besonderes in BaWü,was es anderswo nicht gibt und besonderen Schutz vor uns Anglern braucht??? |kopfkrat
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot in BaWü - Landtagswahlen 2011*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses konkret auf's AB bezogene Zitat stammt übrigens pikanterweise von einem Politiker aus den Reihen einer Partei, die sich nicht nur in B-W als politischer Gegner der Grünen versteht und der u.a. auch noch als umweltpolitischer Sprecher seiner Ratsfraktion fungiert...


Nenn doch Roß und Reiter:
Das ist Herr Vollborn aus Schleswig Holstein, Geschäftsführer des dortigen VDSF-Landesverbandes..




			
				moborie schrieb:
			
		

> Was also gibts Besonderes in BaWü,was es anderswo nicht gibt und besonderen Schutz vor uns Anglern braucht???


Wahrscheinlich sind die Angler in B-W in den Augen realitätsfremder Grüner noch viel schlechter als in anderen Bundesländern..

Das witzigste dabei (als Beispiel für die absurde Denke der Grünen in dieser Frage):
Der Angler darf z. B. in Heilbronn nachts nicht an den Neckar mit der Angelrute. 

Nimm er statt der Angelrute einen Kasten Bier, einen Ghettoblaster sowie 10 Kumpels mit, darf er natürlich an den Neckar und ne Party feiern..

Dass zudem nicht die Angler nachts das Problem sind, sondern eben gerade im Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst (Brutzeit der Vögel) feiernde Partyhorden, so dass Anglervereine und Gewässerbesitzer deswegen ganze Gewässer für Nichtangler sperren, spricht sich vielleicht auch bei den Grünen mal rum.

Ebenso, dass es eine zusätzliche Kontrollfunktion ergibt, wenn man weiss, dass Angler nachts an den Gewässern sind. Das wird sowohl Schwarzanglern wie auch z. B. dem unerlaubtem Müll entsorgen eher Einhalt gebieten, als wenn man Angler vom Wasser fernhält.


----------

